# barrel bushing for Beretta 92 vs. match barrel



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

There is apparently a procedure which can be done to make a model 92 more accurate by adding a barrel bushing to the front of the barrel.

How would this differ from just having the manufacturer's barrel of the 92 replaced by a match grade barrel that would be fitted to the slide by a gunsmith ?

Would it be more beneficial to have the barrel bushing added or to just replace the barrel that came on the gun with a high quality fitted match barrel ?

Thanks.


----------

